# Hygetropin real/fake



## J_Walker

Hi Guys,

Can you tell me if this is real or fake Hygetropin. I will be buying from Zhongshan (well that is where the money is going).

Thanks


----------



## 3752

this is the original Hyge(pinwheel on top) i believe they have just added the anti counterfit sticker to avoid fakes, there is another version which has 8iu's on the lid and the sticker...


----------



## J_Walker

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## SoreButtCheeks

Popular product not sure I believe the whole made from GeneSci Jintropin powder thing though. Funny thing is a few years back no one in the UK wanted Jintropins.


----------



## Harry1436114491

Same as the ones I'm using GTG bud.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You can check the numbers on the sticker for validation...You just have to use a coin to scratch off the bottom half of the sticker and there should be a 16 digit code.


----------



## Robsta

unfortunately it is a fake hyge......

the box says www.hygetropin.com.cn and is not hygene although they are using the hygene logo.....original hyge has hygene on the box, not hygetropin and after looking at the site that says on the box it is another fake site selling behind hygenes back......


----------



## Robsta

Any hyge that does not come from hygene is fake end of story....stickers, holograms whatever do not matter, only genuine hyge is made by hygene, anything else is bunk....


----------



## Harry1436114491

Robsta said:


> unfortunately it is a fake hyge......
> 
> the box says www.hygetropin.com.cn and is not hygene although they are using the hygene logo.....original hyge has hygene on the box, not hygetropin and after looking at the site that says on the box it is another fake site selling behind hygenes back......


Didn't spot that matey.


----------



## JBC Nutrition

The Address that is on a box that I have seen is this one http://www.hygetropin.cn/

is this another fake site??


----------



## Harry1436114491

nobbylou said:


> The Address that is on a box that I have seen is this one http://www.hygetropin.cn/
> 
> is this another fake site??


The ones on that site are the same as the Hygene site it also has the website on their pics.


----------



## Robsta

nobbylou said:


> The Address that is on a box that I have seen is this one http://www.hygetropin.cn/
> 
> is this another fake site??


yes it is, it's nothing whatsoever to do with hygene.....the websites server is based in the uk, and the factory is inbeijing, where everyone who knows anything knows that hygene's factory is in zhongshan, and seeing as hygene are the only gh manufacturer with a gmp certificate licensing them fromt he gov't then all the other who claim to be authentic hyge just because they have a security sticker on are indeed fake......but i do see they have put up a link to the authentic hygene site.......talk about trying to confuse...

All authentic hyge has www.hygene.cn on, not hygetropin.....


----------



## Harry1436114491

Robsta said:


> yes it is, it's nothing whatsoever to do with hygene.....the websites server is based in the uk, and the factory is inbeijing, where everyone who knows anything knows that hygene's factory is in zhongshan, and seeing as hygene are the only gh manufacturer with a gmp certificate licensing them fromt he gov't then all the other who claim to be authentic hyge just because they have a security sticker on are indeed fake......but i do see they have put up a link to the authentic hygene site.......talk about trying to confuse...
> 
> All authentic hyge has www.hygene.cn on, not hygetropin.....


Rob if you go into www.hygene.cn and look at their products http://www.hygene.cn/AboutProducts.htm you will see that the boxes now have www.hygetropin.cn on now mate.


----------



## Robsta

sorry mate, I was thinking of hygetropin.com.....you are indeed correct...my bad..

the hygetropin.com is the kefei fake hyge....

The hyge anti-counterfeit by hygene will not be available on all hyge for a while although some will filter through before others....


----------



## Robsta

fcuk it, I know the one I'm thinking of...the one in beijing anyway.... 

After asking my source I've been told that hygene do indeed sell hyge through a small number of re-sellers in china, and a couple do indeed add their own security features to the boxes.....didn't know that before tbh....


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Harry said:


> Rob if you go into www.hygene.cn and look at their products http://www.hygene.cn/AboutProducts.htm you will see that the boxes now have www.hygetropin.cn on now mate.


Hi Harry, so your saying the GH i seen the other day was infact real?? it was the hygetropin.cn site?

Thanks Robsta for your input too, just want to make sure that it is real before i pass on any info. :thumb:


----------



## Harry1436114491

Yes mate it is real, if you look at the Hygene.cn site under products they have pictures there and that website is on the boxes so all good.

Thanks Rob for confirming that matey great help.


----------



## J_Walker

Ok,

My contact at biohygene (i.e. hygetropin.com.cn) send me a photo of his GMP for pharma products.

I have sent an email to the relveant chinese agency asking them to verify it but i haven't had a reply yet.

I went to hygene.cn and asked for their price list which they gave me.

I then asked for a picture of their Hygetropin and this is what they gave me.

Hence, this must be real right? (sry it's a bit big)


----------



## Harry1436114491

Yes mate they are the new lids same as I'm using different to the ones in the first photo in the post.


----------



## 3752

J.walker these above are made by Dr Lin i have used them and they are good to go but they are not the original Hyge, the original hyge has the pinwheel top with no security sticker......


----------



## J_Walker

Thanks Pscarb, i'll go with the first supplier then (i.e. the first picture).

J


----------



## Rono26

Whats the difference between the 2 Pics?

Sorry if im missing something....


----------



## julian coleman

Rono26 said:


> Whats the difference between the 2 Pics?
> 
> Sorry if im missing something....


 so which is the correct site ? sorry im thick


----------



## Harry1436114491

There are a few that are selling it mate, but the one on www.hygene.cn site is www.hygetropin.cn, they are the ones in the second photo with "Hygetropin 8iu" on the lids.


----------



## julian coleman

so www.hygene.cn are the best ones ? sorry lol


----------



## 3752

ok the first pic is not the original as the original does not have a security sticker but a pin wheel on the lid, the 2nd pic is made by Dr Lin it is not made by hygene(Dr Lin's old employer) i have used the ones in the 2nd pic and the originals with good results


----------



## bkoz

I have the 8iu on lid.Saying there fake you mean ug fake not fake fake.Do i make sence.

Paul is it true you,ll be on the extreme stand at power expo?????If so i,ll pop over and say hello..


----------



## J_Walker

Pscarb said:


> ok the first pic is not the original as the original does not have a security sticker but a pin wheel on the lid, the 2nd pic is made by Dr Lin it is not made by hygene(Dr Lin's old employer) i have used the ones in the 2nd pic and the originals with good results


I live in China and i can tell you that the people in the first picture asked me to send the money to the Zhongshan province which is where the Hygene factory is supposed to be. Their website (biopharm.com click on the right icon for english) calls them the Zhongshan Biohygene Co. and it is linked with hygetropin.com.cn. Do you think it is just that they have decided to put the anti-counterfeit stickers on the real hygetropin?

The people who sell the hyge in the second picture asked me to send the money to Beijing. No surprise really, it just confirms Pscarb's post.


----------



## Robsta

this is correct....hyge has pinwheel logos, the counterfeits have hygetropin 8iu on the lids....

I spoke at lenght today to my source and he confirms that hygene are putting security systms on the hyge, igf, etcbut it is yet to filter thorough to mainland europe as there are still thousands of boxes and labels that have been printed to use yet...

Also, Hygene are now making HCG in 25 x 5000 iu kits, which is soon to be in europe and also MT2 will be available much.

Now also rmember that Hygene is indeed pharma grade gh, igf etc and not cheap generic as some say it is, unless it is the hyge from the other labs....

Another thing is that there are apparently more than one lab making hyge illegaly in china (which i did not know) and the only legit hyge is from hygene....a good test for people when dealing with hygetopin is to ask the source if they can either produce a gmp certiificate, or if they can also get igf by hygene, or getropin....If they cannot then I would err on th side of caution and assume these are not genuine Hygene products....

In one of my posts I suggested that there are a few re-sellers of hygene in China...I apparently read the email wrong as my contact said "there are aq few suppliers of hygetropin in china"...

apparently after a phone conversation today it was confirmed this is not true and the only legit hyge is from hygene....


----------



## 3752

bkoz said:


> I have the 8iu on lid.Saying there fake you mean ug fake not fake fake.Do i make sence.
> 
> Paul is it true you,ll be on the extreme stand at power expo?????If so i,ll pop over and say hello..


Fake as in unlisenced mate it is made by the same guy who originally was in charge at Hygene and it is decent GH i have used it myself but they do not have a GMP certificate....

yes mate i will be on the stand on Saturday do pop over and say Hi mate


----------



## m1santh3op

Robsta said:


> Another thing is that there are apparently more than one lab making hyge illegaly in china (which i did not know) and the only legit hyge is from hygene....


All Hygetropin, no matter from whom, is illegaly produced, ´cause it is only for the black market. You will never find a official chinese GH called Hygetropin on the chinese market. Hygetropin is the brainchild of Lin, so it doesn´t matters that Lin is not more longer with Hygene Bio. In my opinion, this is the reason that Lin got the right to produce Hygetropin without Hygene Bio. No one got the copyright for "Hygetropin" ´cause it is an illegal product.


----------



## Robsta

erm sorry that is wrong.....hygene is a licensed lab by the gov't with a gmp certificate....why would a gov't license a lab and regulate it if they are illegal???


----------



## m1santh3op

The factory Zhongshan Hygene Bio is legal, but their product "Hygetropin" not. Hygetropin is no official GH product. It is only for the black market. You can contact Zhongshan Hygene Bio, they will tell you the same. Or you also can contact the chinese sfda. Hygetropin is an illegal product. And no, it is not the export GH from Zhongshan Hygene Bio. Official, Zhongshan Hygene Bio does not produce Hygetropin.

Hygetropin is the product from Dr. Lin, first time produced from Zhongshan Hygene Bio. Dr. Lin left the company, and now he produce his Hygetropin at an other lab. Under the name Hygetropin.

Zhongshan Hygene Bio sells and produce Hygetropin without the agreement from Dr. Lin. The agreement from Lin is not necessary for Hygene, ´cause Hygetropin is not official, and not official means no copyright.


----------



## Robsta

Absolute horsesh!t....if someone works for a company and makes a product, it belongs to the company not the guy who makes it.......

Hygene do produce hygetropin mate, and I actually KNOW this, as they produce igf, and have just started production of HCG, or is that untrue also..

Tell me something.....are you in anyway affiliated with the ILLEGAL factory in beijing that has NO gmp certificate and sells FAKE hygetropin??????


----------



## Robsta

m1santh3op said:


> The factory Zhongshan Hygene Bio is legal, but their product "Hygetropin" not. Hygetropin is no official GH product. It is only for the black market. You can contact Zhongshan Hygene Bio, they will tell you the same. Or you also can contact the chinese sfda. Hygetropin is an illegal product. And no, it is not the export GH from Zhongshan Hygene Bio. Official, *Zhongshan Hygene Bio does not produce Hygetropin. *
> 
> Hygetropin is the product from Dr. Lin, first time produced from Zhongshan Hygene Bio. Dr. Lin left the company, and now he produce his Hygetropin at an other lab. Under the name Hygetropin.
> 
> *Zhongshan Hygene Bio sells and produce Hygetropin without the agreement from Dr. Lin*. The agreement from Lin is not necessary for Hygene, ´cause Hygetropin is not official, and not official means no copyright.


erm looks like you've shot yourself in the foot there dude....

whats the weather like in beijing????


----------



## m1santh3op

What you´re talking?? Have you read my posting carefully?

Hygetropin is NO official product from Zhongshan Hygene Bio. That means there is no copyright. Do you really think that you can find Hygetropin in chinese hospitals. LOL

You know not really much about Hygetropin and chinese GH.

Please read every single sentence, and not only every second or third.

The funny thing is, that also Zhongshan Hygene Bio will tell you the same as I did.

I´ve wrote:

Official, *Zhongshan Hygene Bio does not produce Hygetropin. *

and

*Zhongshan Hygene Bio sells and produce Hygetropin without the agreement from Dr. Lin*. The agreement from Lin is not necessary for Hygene, ´cause Hygetropin is not official, and not official means no copyright.

Take a look at the first sentence, carefully! I´ve wrote "Official".

I think with your posting, you shot yourself in the foot

And the actual beijing weather you can find here http://weather.yahoo.com/

And please contact Zhongshan Hygene and ask them about Hygetropin, and if this is a legit product for the chinese market. And then, please post the answer you will get from them here.

And then, this will be the second time you will shoot yourself in the foot


----------



## m1santh3op

Robsta said:


> Absolute horsesh!t....if someone works for a company and makes a product, it belongs to the company not the guy who makes it.......


An inofficial product belongs to NO ONE.


----------



## 3752

m1santh3op said:


> All Hygetropin, no matter from whom, is illegaly produced, ´cause it is only for the black market. You will never find a official chinese GH called Hygetropin on the chinese market. Hygetropin is the brainchild of Lin, so it doesn´t matters that Lin is not more longer with Hygene Bio. In my opinion, this is the reason that Lin got the right to produce Hygetropin without Hygene Bio. No one got the copyright for "Hygetropin" ´cause it is an illegal product.


so if all hygetropin is illegal and is for the black market then how did hygene get a GMP certificate for it? plus if *All Hygetropin, no matter from whom, is illegally produced* then Dr Lin produces illegal Hyge....so he is no better than the version you are slating

you cannot get round the fact that Hygene produced the original Hygetropin with the pinwheel cap, Dr Lin left and started up another lab again producing a GH called Hygetropin this by the pure fact it was the 2nd version is the fake as the original still existed......

this is all mute because both the pinwheel and 8iu tops are good GH brands.......

m1santh3op have you used both brands or do you just sell the 8iu tops.....ooops sorry use i meant use not sell ...my bad


----------



## m1santh3op

Pscarb said:


> so if all hygetropin is illegal and is for the black market then how did hygene get a GMP certificate for it? plus if *All Hygetropin, no matter from whom, is illegally produced* then Dr Lin produces illegal Hyge....so he is no better than the version you are slating


Hygene didn´t get a GMP cert for Hygetropin. A GMP cert is only for a company, never for a product. Only a CPP cert is for a product.

Do you know what a GMP cert is for?


That the company in question has a manufacturing license

That the company is inspected regularly by national health authorities

That the company complies with Good Manufacturing Practice

And chinese GMP is not the same as in europe countries. Chinese GMP is lax. You can find the chinese GMP standard on the internet. A GMP cert has nothing to do with a product.

You´re right, both Hygetropin is illegal.

And no, I don´t sell Hygetropin or other things like that. And yes, i´ve used both, and both are good.


----------



## 3752

actually mate yes i do know what a GMP certificate is and i also know that you get it for the company not a product but in saying this the GMP certificate verifies all the products you produce and sell so this would include Hygetropin would it not or is that brand not included in this case?


----------



## m1santh3op

Pscarb said:


> actually mate yes i do know what a GMP certificate is and i also know that you get it for the company not a product but in saying this the GMP certificate verifies all the products you produce and sell so this would include Hygetropin would it not or is that brand not included in this case?


The GMP says nothing about the quality of the products that a company is producing.

But both Hygetropin, the Pinwheel from Zhongshan Hygene and the 8 i.u. Top´s from Lin, are good stuff, and pharm grade GH.

Fact is also, that Hygetropin is the brainchild of Lin, and Lin do not need Hygene to produce pharm grade GH. It is a big mistake to say that Lin´s Hygetropin is fake. Hygene Bio suggest the people that they got the original Hygetropin´cause they are an official pharma company , but please don´t forget, Hygetropin is not an official product. And no one can guarantee for the quality, ´cause there is no gov´t controlling (Lin, Hygene)


----------



## m1santh3op

Pscarb said:


> you cannot get round the fact that Hygene produced the original Hygetropin with the pinwheel cap, Dr Lin left and started up another lab again producing a GH called Hygetropin this by the pure fact it was the 2nd version is the fake as the original still existed......


Dr. Lin was the reason why Zhongshan Hygene start producing Hygetropin. Without Dr. Lin, there will be no Hygetropin. Hygetropin is Dr. Lin´s "baby", no matter which company will produce it. In the past it was Hygene, now, who knows....


----------



## Robsta

you are so full of it....so if what you are saying is true and a gmp certificate is easy to get. Why the fcuk hasn't lin's ug factory got one then.

Also, why, if hygetropin is not copyrighted and can be produced by anyone, does hygene not change the name and copyright it?????

Also, I have read your statement very carefully and you still haven't explained how the word "official" changes what you wrote...

You said they do not produce hyge

Then you say they do but without an ex employees permission.....you really are not making sense.

Plus, now shall I buy hygetropin from a licensed lab, or shall I buy it from an unregulated illegal one...hmmmm...really tough choice I've got there I think.

I also get igf, and will be getting hcg from hygene soon, or is that not really from there either....


----------



## Robsta

GH is GH so why the fcuk would a massive company like hygene not change the name and copyright their gh if it was indeed as you say......something about you isn't right methinks...


----------



## 3752

m1santh3op said:


> *All Hygetropin, no matter from whom, is illegaly produced*, ´cause it is only for the *black market*. You will never find a official chinese GH called Hygetropin on the chinese market.





m1santh3op said:


> But both Hygetropin, the Pinwheel from Zhongshan Hygene and the 8 i.u. Top´s from Lin, are good stuff, and *pharm grade GH*.
> 
> Fact is also, that Hygetropin is the brainchild of Lin, and Lin do not need Hygene to produce pharm grade GH. It is a big mistake to say that Lin´s Hygetropin is fake. Hygene Bio suggest the people that they got the original Hygetropin´cause they are an official pharma company , but please don´t forget, Hygetropin is not an official product. *And no one can guarantee for the quality*, ´cause there is no gov´t controlling (Lin, Hygene)


sorry how is an illegally produced product pharmacy Grade? you contradict yourself in all your posts.....

you must not know how a big company works if you think for one minute Dr Lin was the only one to know how to produce Hygetropin.....

so you say no type of Hyge is legal yet you then say it is pharmacy grade? how can it be pharmacy grade if it is illegal? how is it tested to be pharmacy Grade? when you yourself says no one can vouch for quality??

you have said that Dr Lin is the original but his version was not the first version to be produced by Dr Lin so how can it be the original? a product is owned by the company not the person unless you know of a patent Lin has on producing Hygetropin?? so by this fact the original version of Hygetropin is the pinwheel version anything else is in fact a fake version of the original now this is common sense.......

i have used both types and found them both to be good but please do not come on here and treat us as if we do not know anything about the situation.....please make up your mind is Hygetropin pharmacy grade or is it a product that the quality cannot be guaranteed??


----------



## m1santh3op

Robsta said:


> Also, I have read your statement very carefully and you still haven't explained how the word "official" changes what you wrote...
> 
> You said they do not produce hyge
> 
> Then you say they do but without an ex employees permission.....you really are not making sense.


I never say that Zhongshan Hygene does not produce Hygetropin. When you contact Hygene they will tell you that Hygetropin is only for the black market, and that they can´t officialy distribute Hygetropin.

And that the Hygetropin who was testet from Llewellyn is pharma grade is fact. Pharma grade means that it is pure GH. (english is not my native language)

This is from Zhongshan Hygene:

....our

> >GMP is for our domestic brand "Haizhiyuan", and only 4 factories

> >get

> >GMP to produce rHGH in China, and no factory can apply a GMP to

> >a export brand, so the export brand cannot protect by Chinese gov-

> >ernment, you must get this point!

and this is from Lin´s Hygetropin contact:

Hygetropin is the brand established by Mr Lin for market out of china. Mr Lin has his own company in Beijing producing this brand hgh. In china market, there is no hygetropin brand. Anyone who claims that he has the licence for producing hygetropin is lying. GMP certificate can only show the right for producing hgh, but not hygetropin. Hygetropin has been selling on hygetropin.cn for over three years and the brand is established by Mr Lin. Hygetropin.com.cn started selling without sticker "hygetropin" just one month ago, It is obvious that who is selling fake hygetropin. Hygetropin.com.cn is copying the content of hygetropin-hgh.com, you can click on

http://www.hygetropin.com.cn/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=41 and then click on any question, You will understand all.

BR

H


----------



## 3752

Llewellyn's test does not prove it is Pharma grade it proves it is GH, you test the feifa blue tops and it will come out that these are GH does not mean it is Pharma...

as i mentioned in my last post you firstly say it is all illegaly produced for black market then say it is pharma grade it cannot be both, by pure definition pharma grade is such because it is produced by a fully lisenced pharmacutical lab but you say Hygetropin is not??

Mr Lin does have his own lab no one is disputing this fact what we are saying is that he produced Hygetropin for Hygene before he had his own lab hygene still produce this GH which is the original Hygetropin......Mr Lin is producing a duplicate copy of this GH with a different lid and security sticker......now that is fact..


----------



## Robsta

my "friend" in china sent me this...

i read the focus you gave me, i think there are so many men work

for Lin in the focus...

first, you must let everyone know that the GMP certificate stands

for a high enviroment for the factory, Lin has not GMP, so his Lab

has not any ensurement for the enviroment, he only know how to make

the hgh, but without the good enviroment, the grade of gh will go

down for sure...

you must know, to make a GMP grade factory will cost lots of

money...

to make a UG lab, it is more more more easy...and cheaper...

everyone should know when Lin was in Hygene, hygene produce

hygetropin, when he left, hygene will also produces it, as i said

before, the hygetropin was produced by a whole company, not one

man, one man can not produce it...

the hygetropin not belongs to one man, it belongs to a company who

make it...

one more thing, Lin left hygene in Sep, 2007, and his UG "hygene"

was built recently, around Dec, 2008,

in this period, he still sell hygetropin, where his hygetropin come

from?

so many chinese know that his product comes from a real real real

UG lab "kefei", he buy gh from Kefei, then sell it to others,

in this period, all the hygetropin was from a unknow UG lab, how

bad it is!!!

and the real hygene produces the hygetropin always in the GMP

standard..

we must know the difference bwtween GMP or un-GMP.


----------



## Robsta

you can click on all the websites you like, but I'll stick to hygene's original hyge I think.....

lin rep, you still never answered my questions, why, if a gmp is so easy to get does lin not have one????


----------



## David Lloyd

they are having the same debate over at AR

this whole thing is confusing the hell outta me

i posted some of what robsta stated at the beginning of the thread on this other board

and got the below responses - these seems to condradict things but its all way over my head so i thought i'd find out what rob and pscarb etc thought

here goes

oh bad news bros, (Im a HK guy) i emailed the guys at the two suspected to be the owner of Hyges, and that they both confirmed me that there is apparantly no such thing as domestic sales without sticker, because hyges cannot be sold mainland china, so they just simply dun do domestic sales.

(the email was in chineses)

the only real stuff would be the one's with the sticker.

however, there are also debates with the two places which are currently producing hyges (recently both with stickers).

Dr. Lin the founder if you may of Hyges and helped set up Jins apparantly, and he left the company and started producing his own hyges, i have the website, just pm me if u wanna know the two websites.

and the other manufacturer is the factory that Dr. Lin left, the factory that has the GMP certificate for production of their pharm goods, therefore, both of which are claiming to be the real deal.

To put it in simple language, Dr. Lin the father of hyges, and the factory that he no longer works in, are both claiming to be Hyges producer, and claiming the other's is an imposter.

To break it down for your purposes:

Factory with GMP is producing it under GMP standard, with Dr. Lin's receipes.

Dr. Lin is producing it with his own manufacturing means which most probably has no GMP standards.

Confirmed by both of them, the version without sticker is definate still good GH in most cases, just generic knock-offs, your just paying for something just a little less potent perhaps, and at higher costs.

apparantly, KxFxx is also imposting hyges out there in the open and are starting to manufacture versions with their own lil sticker as well.

to really check if they belong to either the GMP standard factory or Dr. Lin and no one else, the sticker must be directing you to their own dedicated websites for confirmation.

if it directs you to some other bogus website, then im sorry my friends, you paid a lil more than necessary for some other GH.

*NEXT POST*

There is a new twist into the mix...

www.hy ge tro pin.cn <----- Dr Lin.

http://www.bio hy gene.com/enindex.asp <-------ZhongShan (recently GMP certificated)

Dr Lin, he took with him the patent for the name of hyge i belive was rumoured, some argued that the original website (see above) is proof of the real hyges, however, all he took with him was the name of hyges and the website, proofs nothing, but still same receipes is true.

recent years, ZhongShan hygene biopharm was certificated with GMP for their factory. so who knows...

http://yaochang.yaofangwang.com/1098

you will need to open the link on IE browser, and click the link next to the GMP blah blah blah, it should have the from and expire date of their GMP cert number. (you will need to google translate it or perhaps get someone who can read chinese for you)

sorry dude, one more thing, i think the sticker versions on the two websites i have posted are the real deal, one is from the factory it originated, and one is from the inventor himself... but of course GMP facilities production seems to be the safer option to go for.

and if you test out some real hyges, the number it gives you, it actually works.

try the below three things:

1. punch in some bogus number, it will not go through

2. punch in some real numbers from the box, it will go through

3. then try punching in the same set of numbers again, it will tell you that the number has been inquired (repeated use of the same set of numbers will not give you the successful confirmation)

the above can tell you that whether your product is real from their dedicated website. however, whichever you feel is the real stuff, i wont go into an arguement over it, since it;s none of my concerns, so i'll let you bros to decide.


----------



## Robsta

zhongshan bio, is the original hyge no matter what someone in honk kong says...


----------



## J_Walker

Robsta said:


> zhongshan bio, is the original hyge no matter what someone in honk kong says...


Which is the hygetropin.com.cn (or biohygene.com same people) website. I can prove that and i have seen a photo of their gmp certificate.


----------



## 3752

what the HK guy is saying is correct:



> Dr. Lin the founder if you may of Hyges and helped set up Jins apparantly, and he left the company and started producing his own hyges, i have the website, just pm me if u wanna know the two websites.
> 
> and the other manufacturer is the factory that Dr. Lin left, the factory that has the GMP certificate for production of their pharm goods, therefore, both of which are claiming to be the real deal.
> 
> To put it in simple language, Dr. Lin the father of hyges, and the factory that he no longer works in, are both claiming to be Hyges producer, and claiming the other's is an imposter


but he then contridicts himself saying the original is the imposter?

i have used both and both are good but Robsta is correct the lab in zangshon made Hyge originally so how do they then become the fakers just because one guy has left??


----------



## Robsta

J_Walker said:


> Which is the hygetropin.com.cn (or biohygene.com same people) website. I can prove that and i have seen a photo of their gmp certificate.


why not contact smithkline beecham or glaxo and ask to see their certificates...they'll tell you to get fcuked tbh....

the main point is that they have one.

tbh this is all getting on my thrupenny bits right now. I'm not commenting any further on the subject, it's boring now. I've told you what is what, believe it or don't I really don't care either way. My gh is genuine, that's all I'm bothered about. Basically, if you can go to a website and buy it, then it's probably bunk.....


----------



## Robsta

David mate, I don't think a HK guy would just happen to have the personal email addy of a massive company like Hygene?? He's obviously a lin rep, and sells the counterfeit...


----------



## dee333

Apologies if this has been covered already but just like to get an opinion on the 2 different Hyge's (Pin wheel vs. Hygetropin 8iu top). Are they fairly similar in potency if compared like for like or would you need to up the dosage on the Dr. Lin (8iu tops) to get the same effect as the original ones (Pin wheel) ?


----------



## Robsta

well the pin wheel hyge is regulated and has to be done in certain conditions for the gmp certificate....the 8iu top ones do not have to regulayte themselves as such....so make your own conclusion.....

I think in all honesty they are pretty similar, but I for one would rather have the original, regulated hyge, not the counterfeit hyge....


----------



## dee333

I would too but only have access to the Dr. Lin ones so they'll have to do : - )


----------



## Robsta

they're ok mate.......nothing wrong with them imo, but still not the authentic one....lol


----------



## J_Walker

Do not be posting source email addys.......final warning...


----------



## Robsta

he wasn't able to get one...the company was.....


----------



## J_Walker

J_Walker said:


> Do not be posting source email addys.......final warning...


These addys were in links already posted.


----------



## dee333

Just picked up some Hygetropin. Do you think there's any reason why I could not just pre-fill the syringes (and refrigerate ofcourse) with a weeks worth of GH instead of taking from the vial everyday ?


----------



## J_Walker

Yes, the stuff is only in a sterile environment while it is in the sealed vial.


----------



## dee333

I've recently acquired 2 kits of the spin wheel lid Hyge's. The first thing I've noticed and which has me extremely concerned is the fact that they aren't vacuum sealed whereas the other Hyge's with the 8iu tops definately are. Anybody else experience this ? The contact is also associated with Zhongshon Biohygene and I saw their GMP cetrificate so felt pretty confident it was the real deal till now :confused1:


----------



## 3752

the lab that produces the 8iu tops has not been issued a GMP certificate by the chinese govt so what you saw was fake.....

i have used both these types and on both brands i had boxes that where vacum sealed and some that was not does not mean it is fake or the quality of the product


----------



## TAFFY

so which is the real or legit hygetropin company cos on my box it says

www.hygetropin.cn is that real one!


----------



## Slindog

oh my. this is confusing as hell.

all i want is some legit turbovital


----------



## geezuz

What makes people spend a couple of hundred on a box full of glass vials that somebody say is genuine GH beats me.


----------



## Mr Incredible

Mods I reckon we'd all benefit from some deleted threads of merge them all and do a once an for all hygetropin thread.

My question are the 10 x 10iu boxes (100iu total) good to go? as opposed to just the 8iu per vial?


----------



## Rhizo

Robsta said:


> zhongshan bio, is the original hyge no matter what someone in honk kong says...


Hi robsta

zhongshan biohygene have said they dont make hygetropin

i have posted another thread but no one that was saying zhongshan is the original and legit hyg has posted makes me think why not(maybe some have an agenda).Do you think your source was bull ****ting you or do you think the biohygene site is fake and you still stand with your opinion that the pinwheel is legit.

I am not trying to start ****t iam just trying to get the truth about hyg and you seem adamant pinwheel is legit and made by zhongshan. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rhizo

Bump just looking for the opinions of people that said pinwheel by zhongshen are the real ones.Everytime someone posted pics or asked about the 8iu caps people would say the pinwheel are legit and the 8iu are counterfit

Maybe they are both knockoffs lol


----------



## bigmuscle

Interesting thread. Let me tell you guys, the truth is that there's only one official and authentic website of Zhongshan Hygene Biopharma, And they do have the English webpage to introduce their Hygene HGH package:

Let me tell you guys how to identify a true Chinese original pharma factory's website: 1) There must be an ICP (Internet Content Provider) registration no. on the webpage, since the Chinese government is strictly controlling internet information, so all websites in China must have an ICP registration no. 2) There must be the factory address and telephone no. on the pharma factory website, this is also compulsory, so if a website has no address and telephone no., it's a FAKE one. And you can see that the true Hygene HGH's brand name is simply HYGENE, not Hygetropin or anything else. So take care, if you think hygiene and potency an important matter for an injectable, always choose the official package product with manufacturer's true brand name and full set official package, to secure your life and your hard-earned dollar, that's all.

The true story behind such chaos is that to make an injectable medicine such as HGH in GMP facilities cost much more than in the UG labs, so true HGH's price is high. But surely there are some UG labs in China making HGH and selling to overseas market, they just imitate other famous brands to let their products seem trustworthy, but the truth is that their products are made by UG labs, where the hygiene and potency are NOT assured at all. e.g. they may claim a vial contains 8iu or 10iu but actually just put 4iu or 5iu into it, that's the way they earn money.


----------



## basingstoke

so yellow top with wheel on top 10iu real or fake


----------



## BatemanLondon

the ones at the front are 8ius and genuine, come with the leaflet about using hyge, the security code which works and the labels with the fibres. behind the 2 8's is a thin box of 10's .. 20 x 10 and these are in exactley the same packaging except for the sticker on the front does not have the fibres in it and the security codes come up as fake. Also the way the bottle stops(the grey rubber bit) fits is not as good as the 8 ius. if you want pics of the 10's let me know... i was just testing my iPhone when i took this pic

Been using using half of the 8 a day and running 1 10 ius loaded and taking 2 a day from that , 6 ius a day 4 good and 2 fake...


----------



## Jpeg3000

m1santh3op said:


> I never say that Zhongshan Hygene does not produce Hygetropin. When you contact Hygene they will tell you that Hygetropin is only for the black market, and that they can´t officialy distribute Hygetropin.
> 
> And that the Hygetropin who was testet from Llewellyn is pharma grade is fact. Pharma grade means that it is pure GH. (english is not my native language)
> 
> This is from Zhongshan Hygene:
> 
> ....our
> 
> > >GMP is for our domestic brand "Haizhiyuan", and only 4 factories
> 
> > >get
> 
> > >GMP to produce rHGH in China, and no factory can apply a GMP to
> 
> > >a export brand, so the export brand cannot protect by Chinese gov-
> 
> > >ernment, you must get this point!
> 
> and this is from Lin´s Hygetropin contact:
> 
> Hygetropin is the brand established by Mr Lin for market out of china. Mr Lin has his own company in Beijing producing this brand hgh. In china market, there is no hygetropin brand. Anyone who claims that he has the licence for producing hygetropin is lying. GMP certificate can only show the right for producing hgh, but not hygetropin. Hygetropin has been selling on hygetropin.cn for over three years and the brand is established by Mr Lin. Hygetropin.com.cn started selling without sticker "hygetropin" just one month ago, It is obvious that who is selling fake hygetropin. Hygetropin.com.cn is copying the content of hygetropin-hgh.com, you can click on
> 
> http://www.hygetropin.com.cn/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=41 and then click on any question, You will understand all.
> 
> BR
> 
> H


I have been offered hygetropin with bothe HYGENE on the box below the symbol, and one with the web address hygetropin.com.cn below the symbol. Are one of these fake or are the both legit, i am trying to source proper stuff but have seen so many different versions, can you help me on this bud?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

BatemanLondon said:


> the ones at the front are 8ius and *genuine*, come with the leaflet about using hyge, the security code which works and the labels with the fibres. behind the 2 8's is a thin box of 10's .. 20 x 10 and these are in exactley the same packaging except for the sticker on the front does not have the fibres in it and the security codes come up as fake. Also the way the bottle stops(the grey rubber bit) fits is not as good as the 8 ius. if you want pics of the 10's let me know... i was just testing my iPhone when i took this pic
> 
> Been using using half of the 8 a day and running 1 10 ius loaded and taking 2 a day from that , 6 ius a day 4 good and 2 fake...


dont meen to confuse thing even more mate but by genuine do you meen licensed hygetropin by hygene as im under the impression the original licenced ones do no have the counterfeit sticker on but are aiming to do so in the future..your have the counterfeit sticker on so i would say these are not the certified ones...still good hgh though


----------



## Mylney

Could anyone tell me if this is real or not.


----------



## Edwards2013

Hi

Please could someone help me out. I am new to hgh and want to start taking it along with my current gym routine. After doing a bit of a search on the net I am now totally confused! How on earth do you buy this stuff without getting ripped off?? Is their someway of checking whether a certain website sells legit stuff or not? I guess my question is really aimed at the old boys club on this forum who you can see dont really have a vested interest in one website or another. One website has offered me getropin 180quid for 10 vials. Does this sound reasonable? Ism also not really that price sensitive and would be happy to pay for stuff like humatrope or norditropin if I knew it was real!

Does anyone have any advice? Sorry if this is in the wrong forum. I will move it if this is the case.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## asteroid

Edwards2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could someone help me out. I am new to hgh and want to start taking it along with my current gym routine. After doing a bit of a search on the net I am now totally confused! How on earth do you buy this stuff without getting ripped off?? Is their someway of checking whether a certain website sells legit stuff or not? I guess my question is really aimed at the old boys club on this forum who you can see dont really have a vested interest in one website or another. One website has offered me getropin 180quid for 10 vials. Does this sound reasonable? Ism also not really that price sensitive and would be happy to pay for stuff like humatrope or norditropin if I knew it was real!
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Sorry if this is in the wrong forum. I will move it if this is the case.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed!

Have you been lucky to find out a genuine HGH supplier? I am presented with the same confusion: impossible to find a genuine HGH supplier/manufacturer. I bought a kit from hygetropin[dot]cn and have been using it for 2.5 months along with my long established daily training and diet, but I noticed no result at all. I have serious doubts it's a legit product. I have not done any blood tests though. If you found a genuine supplier, is there any way you (or someone else) could share?


----------



## 00tyler10

asteroid said:


> Hi Ed!
> 
> Have you been lucky to find out a genuine HGH supplier? I am presented with the same confusion: impossible to find a genuine HGH supplier/manufacturer. I bought a kit from hygetropin[dot]cn and have been using it for 2.5 months along with my long established daily training and diet, but I noticed no result at all. I have serious doubts it's a legit product. I have not done any blood tests though. If you found a genuine supplier, is there any way you (or someone else) could share?


Be careful on source sharing and read the forum rules. The mods are very strict here about it. We have all felt your frustration.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Robsta said:


> sorry mate, I was thinking of hygetropin.com.....you are indeed correct...my bad..
> 
> the hygetropin.com is the kefei fake hyge....
> 
> The hyge anti-counterfeit by hygene will not be available on all hyge for a while although some will filter through before others....


Kefei not to be mistaken for keifei, just thought id point that out to people that may get even more confused than they already are :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Mylney said:


> Could anyone tell me if this is real or not.


Dr Lins kit, no longer in production. Only fakes around now. Contain no GH.


----------



## asteroid

Clubber Lang said:


> Dr Lins kit, no longer in production. Only fakes around now. Contain no GH.


I hope it's not against the rules to PM me with the real HGH source. I am absolutely confused. I was convinced Dr Lins kit was still genuine via the website stated on the kit. I actually bought a few, but the results are next to none. There is so much BS on the forums, that it's nearly impossible to find a good source and be 100% convince without doing the blood tests, but those are so prohibitively expensive that it's more worthwhile just to try the kit and see if you get any results rather than double check with the blood tests.

BTW, can anyone PM to me where to have a blood test done for HGH serum in UK for a reasonable budget of £50? Considering that you normally need two tests for HGH - before the jab and 3-4 hr after - it would be already to the top of the budget... Can it be done with a home posted kit?


----------



## 00tyler10

asteroid said:


> I hope it's not against the rules to PM me with the real HGH source. I am absolutely confused. I was convinced Dr Lins kit was still genuine via the website stated on the kit. I actually bought a few, but the results are next to none. There is so much BS on the forums, that it's nearly impossible to find a good source and be 100% convince without doing the blood tests, but those are so prohibitively expensive that it's more worthwhile just to try the kit and see if you get any results rather than double check with the blood tests.
> 
> BTW, can anyone PM to me where to have a blood test done for HGH serum in UK for a reasonable budget of £50? Considering that you normally need two tests for HGH - before the jab and 3-4 hr after - it would be already to the top of the budget... Can it be done with a home posted kit?


It actually is. When you ask for someone to pm you that you are opening the door to all sorts of nonsense unfortunately. There are a lot of people willing to take your money. Get on Google, do some searching (this means several hours exploring, learning, checking legitimacy) and I promise you will find what you are looking for. It is tedious, and there is no easy solution. Time and careful searching will find you what you are looking for.


----------

